# 1994 Nissan Sentra - Won't crank/start



## Ferocious (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some guidance on an issue I'm having with my 94 Sentra. I just got home from work, as well as getting gas, and on my way home I stopped to get the mail. Turn the car off, grabbed the mail, and to my surprise the car wouldn't start anymore. I rolled it down the street to my driveway and have been messing with it for the past few hours.

I've checked all the fuses as well as tried jumping the battery, neither of which seem to be the problem. At first I thought the neutral safety switch was malfunctioning but after playing around in different gears.. nothing.

The engine itself does not turn over. When the key is switched to the start position, all I hear is a click. Nothing more, nothing less. 
This is my daily driver and am really looking for get this fixed ASAP without going to the autostore and throwing hundreds away in replacing parts it *might* be.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.

Here is a short video I took showing the problem. Sounds like the clicking is coming from the relays?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLY0GqilTxQ

Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like the motor tried to turn for a split second when you initially turn the key.
Sounds to me like you'd better go out and beat on your battery cables a bit. If you've got a bad connection there, you can jump start it all day. But if the power can't get from the battery to the starter, you're just wasting your time.
See how the dash lights go dead when you turn the key to start?


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 2, 2015)

Just tried jumping it again with my other car and still not even a crank. It's like i'm turning the key into the emptiness. *shrug*


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So that sound I'm hearing in the video is NOT the motor even turning for a split second when you initially turn the key?
Let the battery charge for a bit on the cables, get somebody else out there to watch the pulleys and see if the motor is even attempting to turn when you hit the starter.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 2, 2015)

jdg said:


> So that sound I'm hearing in the video is NOT the motor even turning for a split second when you initially turn the key?
> Let the battery charge for a bit on the cables, get somebody else out there to watch the pulleys and see if the motor is even attempting to turn when you hit the starter.


I just rewatched the video and if you are referring to the noise that comes up at the very start when I turn the key, it is the sound of the seatbelt sliding back into place. The sound you hear when my phone is by the fuses is the only sound it makes when attempting to start the car. A click when turning to "start". Not once has it sounded like it was turning over. Just a slight click.

I'm going to drop off the battery tomorrow at autozone to hopefully rule that out.

Also, the gas pedal feels heavy and makes a slight noise when pushing it down. Which I know it shouldn't do in the first place.


Thank you for all the suggestions so far. It may seem as though I'm not getting far, but I appreciate the help regardless.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sliding seatbeat? Did not know the B13's had the automatic seat belt option. Noise makes sense.

Turn on your headlights, blower motor, step on the brake, turn up the radio, turn on anything and everything electrical. Are the headlights still bright?
If yes, then checking the battery is a waste of time. And if you're taking your battery to Autozone to have it checked in the first place, well, that's about a waste of time (unless you magically happen to get to an Autozone that happens to have a person that works behind the counter with half of a clue...good luck with that).
Better to go out and buy a cheap meter. You'll be needing it to figure out which relay went bad and/or if the starter/solenoid is rotten.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Using a voltmeter, check for 12v at the small wire on the solenoid when trying to start the engine. If you see 12v, then the solenoid or the starter is bad.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm having the same issue with my '93, was wondering if a solution was ever found to this problem?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

OneHotV6 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my '93, was wondering if a solution was ever found to this problem?


Your '93 what?
Explain what you've done, what you've found out, what you've tried, and so on.

My crystal ball broke years ago.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

93 Sentra, having the same no start problem. Checked all fuses, haven't checked relays yet, fuel pump cycles with key on, all gauge lights come on just nothing when key is turned. Battery is about a month old, alternator is good. Not sure where to look next..

Gotta get that crystal ball fixed!! Haha


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

'93 Sentra. That's all you know about it?
Details matter.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Nevermind, getting it towed to a shop and letting them figure it out.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Automatic or manual...that's all there was to know.
If it was an automatic, could've been a $3 fix, maybe less.
If it was a manual, could've been a $3 fix, maybe less.
If it was either one of them, could've been a $3 fix, probably less, and might've taken less than a minute.
And there ya go...


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I posted up a question right under this one a few days ago and never got a reply.. here's the original message.

"Car was starting and running fine the day before, got in it yesterday and nothing.. all the lights come on but nothing when I turn the key. Battery is new, alternator is a few years old but battery has fully power so I know it's not dead. There's no sound from the starter at all, not even any clicking..fuel pump runs when I turn the key so I know that's working. I checked the fuses and they're all good, could a relay be bad? I'm thinking maybe neutral safety switch or ignition switch gone bad? I'm puzzled at this issue....anyone? It's a 93 Sentra XE w/1.6 auto."

Why I responded to this one.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So, must not have had it towed huh? You got replies. You chose not to answer them fully.

Did you try to start it in NEUTRAL yet?


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Got it towed this morning and uh yea tried it in NEUTRAL and nothing.. My original post on here didn't get any replies, only this one by you and sorry I wasn't totally clear but figured it was the same problem as the original posters issue. Next time I'll be more informative if I have any other head scratching issues..


----------

